# help please



## muddjar (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a 401s 2 channel fosgate amp I have blown 3 mosfets but I can't find anyone that can ttrll me the IRFnumbers so I can order new ones can anyone help they r TC8,TC15,ANDTC16 on the thermal management board thanks


----------

